# Which miter saw stand?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would go with the one with the biggest wheels, small wheels don't roll well over rough ground or cluttered floor. Also test to see which is the most wobbly.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The Dewalt looks better from what I can see.

As Jim mentioned, check which is more solid.

http://www.dewalt.com/products/acce...ies-and-stands/rolling-miter-saw-stand/dwx726

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.miter-saw-utility-vehicle.1000668686.html


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been leaning towards the Rigid just because it's got so many more reviews than the dewalt with 4.5 stars. Plus it is able to carry about 1' longer materials. Also from the box the wheels look bigger than the dewalt.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Whichever one isn't going to try and tip over when the saw is slid all the way out.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Lots of reviews for both have people with larger saws than mine and they say they are sturdy. Saw a couple reviews for the Rigid that said they couldn't get the side supports level which I don't quite understand seeing as they are adjustable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They mean the roller part isn't level, it isn't exactly horizontal.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the Ridgid stand. When I got mine, it was $50 cheaper than the Dewalt at the time. If both had been the same price, I may have considered the Dewalt stand. 

Being that I have never used the Dewalt stand, I can only talk about the Ridgid. The Dewalt could very well be a better stand, but as I have said, I chose the Ridgid based on price.

I have the 12" Kobalt Miter saw on the Ridgid stand. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-12-in-15-Amp-Dual-Bevel-Sliding-Laser-Compound-Miter-Saw/3512781

It's not a small saw (55 pounds), and the stand feels pretty sturdy with the saw on it. It's very simple to setup and easy to move around. From rolling-dolly position, you step on a lever and push down on the handles and it folds out and locks into place. Going back to the dolly-position is just the opposite. 



nikeman said:


> Saw a couple reviews for the Rigid that said they couldn't get the side supports level which I don't quite understand seeing as they are adjustable.





BigJim said:


> They mean the roller part isn't level, it isn't exactly horizontal.


 The AC9945 doesn't have rollers on the ends like the Dewalt. (The AC9944 is the one with the rollers, and I don't think that one is available anymore.) 

The AC9945 has adjustable brackets for outfeed support. These brackets consist of loose fitting square tubing, which has a nut welded to the square tubing. You tighten a bolt-handle to lock the outfeed into the position that you want. Rather than having the nut welded to the side of the square tubing, it's welded on a corner. When you tighten the handle, it causes the square tubing to shift to one side and sit slightly off-level. To compensate for that, I assume that you're supposed to level the angle brackets on the ends. Instead of having to worry about the angle brackets shifting or getting bumped out of level, I went for a more permanent fix.

To compensate for the slop, I cut a small piece of wood with a very slight angle that leveled out the sag, and bolted it to the adjustable bracket on the supports. So, now the boards being cut rest on wood, and not the metal bracket. It was a simple fix, being that the miter saw was right there. :laughing:

I don't know if you've seen the Ridgid stand online or in person, but if you'd like some pics of mine to see it a little better, I can provide them.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of mine showing the board that I added to the support. I think this pic was taken the day that I added the board to the support. If you look closely, you can kind of see how the opposite support has a slight sag to it.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! I'm probably getting the Rigid today. I've been leaning more that way since yesterday. Only negatives I keep seeing are the plastic clips that hold the supports? Also that the arms bend down with anything heavier than a 8' 2x4. I read the same negative about the dewalt length supports so really just the plastic is what's keeping me on the fence. Is it really that fragile?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Also I appears the dewalt tires are 6" vs 8" on the Rigid which is a big selling point for me.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

nikeman said:


> Thanks! I'm probably getting the Rigid today. I've been leaning more that way since yesterday. Only negatives I keep seeing are the plastic clips that hold the supports? Also that the arms bend down with anything heavier than a 8' 2x4. I read the same negative about the dewalt length supports so really just the plastic is what's keeping me on the fence. Is it really that fragile?


I've had 8' - 2x6's on mine and didn't notice them bending down. Just the slack in the way it's designed.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I got the Rigid and right after putting it together I cut almost 2' off of 2 12' 2x6 boards and it worked great! I had 4 extra bolts after all was put together and the saw was mounted and I can't figure out where they would go. They are fairly thick but shorter carriage bolts and they didn't cone with nuts or anything. Did you have these also?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Not to derail this thread, but I recently bought a miter saw stand from Harbor Freight and was pleasantly surprised at the build quality, as well as how well it works.


Mounted my dang heavy DeWalt compound saw on it and folded it up and rolled away. Stands up in the corner with the saw still mounted, but it's also easy to remove the saw if you want.


Got it with a 25% off coupon so it was only $89.99 plus tax.


Anyone needs a stand I believe this IS a good buy.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

nikeman said:


> I got the Rigid and right after putting it together I cut almost 2' off of 2 12' 2x6 boards and it worked great! I had 4 extra bolts after all was put together and the saw was mounted and I can't figure out where they would go. They are fairly thick but shorter carriage bolts and they didn't cone with nuts or anything. Did you have these also?


 I think those are for saws with a different mount, or bolt size than what you used.

How do you like the ease of setting it up and collapsing it back down to move it? Did you notice what I was talking about with the outfeed arms?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

My arms seem to stay level as far as those top fake rollers are concerned. The arms do sag when pulled out though, especially with weight but they slid right back in when I was done. 

I watched a few videos of each stand and everyone with the dewalt had a hard time lowering the stand which is another big reason I got the Rigid. The Rigid has the best design as far as raising and lowering with that foot pedal. I like it a lot.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

nikeman said:


> The Rigid has the best design as far as raising and lowering with that foot pedal. I like it a lot.


When I originally got my miter saw, I used a homemade stand with sawhorses and a small piece of 3/4" plywood between the horses. I didn't really think I needed an outfeed because I was cutting small boards to make frames. If I did need an outfeed, I had other sawhorses. 

Every time I wanted to use the saw, I had to set up the horses, bolt the plywood down, and bolt the saw to the plywood. It was a pain in the butt and eventually got to where I didn't want to have to use the saw due to the setup procedure. 

Then one day I thought, why don't I just get one of those stands. :vs_bulb:

I have not regretted that decision at all. I can set up the Ridgid stand and have my boards cut in the time it took me to just setup the sawhorse stand.

Oh, one more thing that I like about the Ridgid stand is that it fits between doorways when rolling it.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to set it up the same way or I'd put it on my shed deck with 4x4s to support long boards. I hated carrying it out also because of that. I've already cut up some old long rotted boards and took them to the dump with the stand. Something I've put off for 4 years.


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought an old Ridgid off craigslist for $80, and love it. I have the 12" Ridgid saw on it. The wheels are really big- like 12". It has roller supports that telescope out, and have their own separate supports. It takes about 30 seconds to set it up or put it away. The big wheels were great dragging it around the site while I was building our house. From what I see of the new models, I like my old one just fine.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

The new ones don't have actual rollers now. Just rounded metal on top of the support arms which works just fine for me. That was one complaint about this stand that I just ignored. First time I used mine when I was bringing it back to my shed and didn't realize my dogs were out and I left my gate open. I basically pushed the saw forward to run to close the gate and it stayed upright for me which impressed me. Lol


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the biggest flaw on the dewalt stands has always been the material supports.. not so much the arms but hte actual material support posts.. they fall apart pretty quick when used on teh jobsite... the design on the older models were extremely poor.. the threading on them strips out.....

the best stand on the market is the bosch gravity rise.. its the original rolling folding stand.. both the dewalt and ridgid are based on its design


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I looked at the bosh but just didn't want to spend that kind of money. I don't use my saw very often, just when I project rolls around like replacing a step on my porch or building a plays etc for the kids.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought two of the Ridgid ones about 12 years ago. I still have a saw on one that gets heavy use. It is built like a tank. The roller supports are a little wonky though.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i also have the rigid and its perfect. i have a 12" hitachi 12" compound dual bevel sliding miter saw on it. they way its built i never worried about it tipping over. i also have the previous version and its a real pain. this one is so simple to move around and set up.


----------

